# Add more anti-ROM stuff to the user registration



## YayMii (May 21, 2010)

I'm thinking, because the n00bs don't read the rules, we add some stuff to the registration. Yes, I know the registration prompts users to type "there are no ROMs on GBAtemp", but it doesn't say anything about requesting them. And they probably check the boxes without even caring.

Here's my ideas:
1. Put some sort of hidden word in the rules, make the n00bs find the hidden word. There'd be a text box with instructions prompting "Read through the rules, and find the word that doesn't fit in the sentence."
2. For those people who check the boxes without looking, make a box reading "I am going to request a ROM, WAD or ISO." and then IP ban people who check off the box.
3. Change the existing box so it says "There are no ROMs on GBAtemp, and I won't ask where to download them."

So, what do you guys think?


----------



## The Catboy (May 21, 2010)

The cat boy is all for this


----------



## pichon64 (May 21, 2010)

Noobs? Why are you looking at me?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 21, 2010)

It's not like this will stop it or lessen it. It's pretty much right in your face that GBAtemp doesn't host or allow links to ROMs. People ignore the rules anyway or just don't read them. You could have a whole goddamn parade saying "GBATEMP DOESN'T HOST ROMS" but people will still come here and ask for them.


----------



## evandixon (May 21, 2010)

Probebly a good idea, but will be too annoying for those who aren't planning on doing it.


----------



## Sterling (May 21, 2010)

UniqueGeek said:
			
		

> Probebly a good idea, but will be too annoying for those who aren't planning on doing it.


You know, the funny thing is you only register once. If you did more, you have broken GBATemp's no alt rule.


----------



## YayMii (May 21, 2010)

Well, this prevents new n00bs from coming, seeing as quite a few people who ask for ROMs usually are 1st-posters.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Some of those noobs actually become good members.

The only idea I like is the 3rd one, the rest is just time-wasting bullcrap.


----------



## tj_cool (May 22, 2010)

IMO, the ROMs thing should be more like a question.

eg:
"There are no ROMs on GBAtemp"

Question: "We do not have: "
So I  ask for them.

That makes them think about it instead of simple copying it.


----------



## lolzed (May 22, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=223...p;#entry2792716 






 was it ever fixed?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=223...p;#entry2792716
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you try it and tell us how it goes?


----------



## prowler (May 22, 2010)

It would just be easier to make them read the rules (like some sites require you to read the rules page for 60 seconds until the "I accept these rules" button shows up).


----------



## naglaro00 (May 22, 2010)

How about...

there's this rules thing at a text box. at the very bottom of the rules, it would say "Click *this* to proceed". at the lowest part of the page, there's this "Continue" button which would take you back at the homepage instead of continuing. 

Foolproof


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

I never read the rules until a couple of months ago, and I never requested for ROMs or anything. The only thing I did was flame, but I didn't know it was flaming until I got warned for it.

So, there's really no point in adding extra stuff to the registration process. The only people that request ROMs or do something similar are those that will never read the rules, or will read but will still break them.


----------



## overslept (May 22, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> 1. Put some sort of hidden word in the rules, make the n00bs find the hidden word. There'd be a text box with instructions prompting "Read through the rules, and find the word that doesn't fit in the sentence."
> *2. For those people who check the boxes without looking, make a box reading "I am going to request a ROM, WAD or ISO." and then IP ban people who check off the box.*
> 3. Change the existing box so it says "There are no ROMs on GBAtemp, and I won't ask where to download them."



This is so ingenious yet sinister at the same time. I love it!


----------



## evandixon (May 22, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> 2. For those people who check the boxes without looking, make a box reading "I am going to request a ROM, WAD or ISO." and then IP ban people who check off the box


What if someone signs up, not going to ask for any, then check this box without thinking.  Perhaps require that all posts be approved.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 22, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> I'm thinking, because the n00bs don't read the rules, we add some stuff to the registration. Yes, I know the registration prompts users to type "there are no ROMs on GBAtemp", but it doesn't say anything about requesting them. And they probably check the boxes without even caring.
> 
> Here's my ideas:
> 1. Put some sort of hidden word in the rules, make the n00bs find the hidden word. There'd be a text box with instructions prompting "Read through the rules, and find the word that doesn't fit in the sentence."
> ...



For those who aren't fluent in the English language? Google Translate really isn't good with these things.

Other than that, I'm for this 100%


----------



## monkat (May 22, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's the fluency thing, along with the fact that user registration will drop significantly. I mean, who wants to spend 10-20 minutes reading through mostly very commonplace rules written in more-than-colloquial language just to download an attachment? I mean really


----------



## YayMii (May 22, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We could just make them read the "Warez" section.


----------



## elixirdream (May 23, 2010)

hahahahhaa...
asking for roms ? i don't see that as an issue
i only see members (regulars) hinting to newbies on where to download the roms as an issue
then some visitors might register just to ask WHERE

there are a few cases:- 
-i had uploaded this game on a popular site where most of us go there and get roms
-this game is available on a site with the word xxulaxxxx
-google this and choose the site with arabic for the rom (credit to wildwon for removing the post)

i think gbatemp mods should just ban them on the spot (there are many cases i knew the mods actually read the thread/post yet they didn't do anything)

if the staffs not going to take any actions on the existing members then please add the following to the rules

we don't provide rom/links but we provide hints
there isn't roms on gbatemp but you can come to gbatemp to get the roms via hints


----------



## YayMii (May 21, 2010)

I'm thinking, because the n00bs don't read the rules, we add some stuff to the registration. Yes, I know the registration prompts users to type "there are no ROMs on GBAtemp", but it doesn't say anything about requesting them. And they probably check the boxes without even caring.

Here's my ideas:
1. Put some sort of hidden word in the rules, make the n00bs find the hidden word. There'd be a text box with instructions prompting "Read through the rules, and find the word that doesn't fit in the sentence."
2. For those people who check the boxes without looking, make a box reading "I am going to request a ROM, WAD or ISO." and then IP ban people who check off the box.
3. Change the existing box so it says "There are no ROMs on GBAtemp, and I won't ask where to download them."

So, what do you guys think?


----------



## omatic (May 23, 2010)

Could someone define "n00b" for me? Is it supposed to be someone new to the site, or is it someone who is asking for potentially illegal downloads?

Also, no amount of pre-registration notifications will stop people from trying. Some will think "Oh, this is just something they say, but they don't really mean it." Others just don't really care about rules on the internets. 

I would recommend putting a notification on top of the site stating explicitly that retail games are not linked to or shared here, so it displays on every page.


----------



## tk_saturn (May 23, 2010)

Personally I don't see the issue. With the recent promotions, there's more than enough mods to stay on top of the issue.

If you see someone mentioning a ROM site, report them.

Case Closed.


----------



## I am r4ymond (May 23, 2010)

omatic said:
			
		

> Could someone define "n00b" for me? Is it supposed to be someone new to the site, or is it someone who is asking for potentially illegal downloads?
> 
> Also, no amount of pre-registration notifications will stop people from trying. Some will think "Oh, this is just something they say, but they don't really mean it." Others just don't really care about rules on the internets.
> 
> I would recommend putting a notification on top of the site stating explicitly that retail games are not linked to or shared here, so it displays on every page.



A bewbie, I mean...newbie...is a First Timer at something that he/she does not know about. It could also even be a First Timer joining a Community (any) for the First Time and not know the rules.

Yeah...I think that's it.


----------



## tk_saturn (May 23, 2010)

omatic said:
			
		

> Could someone define "n00b" for me?


n00b doesn't mean newbie.

A newbie for example can search, a n00b wants others to provide the answers for them instead.
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=noob

Most on here were at some point newbs, but were never n00bs.

It doesn't matter what you do, n00bs won't read or take notice of the rules. The only thing you can do is force people to take a intelligence test before allowing them to post.


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (May 23, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Here's my ideas:
> 1. Put some sort of hidden word in the rules, make the n00bs find the hidden word. There'd be a text box with instructions prompting "Read through the rules, and find the word that doesn't fit in the sentence."
> *2. For those people who check the boxes without looking, make a box reading "I am going to request a ROM, WAD or ISO." and then IP ban people who check off the box.*
> 3. Change the existing box so it says "There are no ROMs on GBAtemp, and I won't ask where to download them."



Win. Number 3 is on DS-Scene, but n00bs have evolved to not click the third box.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 23, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> omatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except some people actually dump their own games, and that's where anti-piracy patches come in.


----------



## juggernaut911 (May 23, 2010)

Have a "I'll request" button and upon submission, check the status of the box. If yes, alert saying "Something is wrong with you're registration. Try reading the rules" or something.


----------



## YayMii (May 23, 2010)

I have another idea.
Force users with less than 25 posts to type 'I will not ask for ROMs or ISOs.' every time they try to comment on something.


----------



## Njrg (May 23, 2010)

n00bs asking for roms are annoying, but at the same time, you really can't blame them.

GBATemp is kind of funny when it comes to anti-piracy. Officially they claim that they do not condone it, and at the same time have every tool, utility, tip, and guide on how to do it. I've been to alot of ROM sites. Most of them only host ROMs with no direction on how to go about using them. Without an emulator or in NDS/GBA's case a flashcart, a ROM is just a useless file.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> I have another idea.
> Force users with less than 25 posts to type 'I will not ask for ROMs or ISOs.' every time they try to comment on something.


I hope that was meant as a sarcastic note, because that would mean we would lose LOTS of new members. At least if I were forced to do that, I'd leave the site. And you can't tell them it'll only be there until they post their 26th post, because then they'd just try to spam up their postcount to make sure they won't have to do that anymore. Idea rejected.


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (May 23, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> I have another idea.
> Force users with less than 25 posts to type 'I will not ask for ROMs or ISOs.' every time they try to comment on something.



Bad. Old members with little posts will not like this and new members will not join. If nobody joins, then the purpose of the CPM ads is lowered, because less people will visit the site, see the ads, and GBAtemp will make less money (if they use CPM ads, that is)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

The thing is: we don't have ads anymore.


----------



## Trulen (May 23, 2010)

*Another* one of these boards?

(and ironically, "another one of these responses to 'another one of these boards'")


All I see is elitism.  It's become a time now where the use of "00"'s to use to word is become elitist in itself.  

But that's another rant for another day that will never come.


When you're successfully able to deter anyone from joining in order to ask for roms, you've long succeeded in making it where NO ONE else will join the site.


I mean, the release boards are confusing.  70% of the posts on a rom is, "Got it from my site."


*Those members should be banned.*

A newcomer will see this message, an if they haven't found it yet, register to ask, "where?"

Of course, typing "There are no roms on GBAtemp" only HINDERS the issue.  
There's none on GBATemp.  So, they ask, "where are they then?"


Making it until you need x number of posts before you do an action, is quite simply a deterrence for anyone useful.  



Registration should be simple.  With two new boxes saying:
"If I ask where to find Roms, I understand I'll be banned."
"If I say I've downloaded a rom, even though I did not say from where, I understand I'll be banned for enticing others to ask where I aquired the rom."


GBATemp is a very confusing place for people who've never been here.
We have a shop that sells flash carts.
We have guides a-plenty telling you what to do with roms, isos, and whatnot.
Need a wii hacking?  Here's the place.

But you just can't ask where the roms are.


To an outsider, this makes *no* sense at all. 
Everything else is legal, aside from getting the file to play?  
Confusing.



/rant


----------



## YayMii (May 26, 2010)

Trulen said:
			
		

> Of course, typing "There are no roms on GBAtemp" only HINDERS the issue.
> There's none on GBATemp.  So, they ask, "where are they then?"


This is the whole reason that it should be changed to 'I will not ask for ROMs or ISOs.'.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Trulen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


N00bs will still do it, no matter what you try. Just give up and let this idea die a peaceful death.


----------



## playallday (May 26, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> I'm thinking, because the n00bs don't read the rules, we add some stuff to the registration. Yes, I know the registration prompts users to type "there are no ROMs on GBAtemp", but it doesn't say anything about requesting them. And they probably check the boxes without even caring.
> 
> Here's my ideas:
> 1. Put some sort of hidden word in the rules, make the n00bs find the hidden word. There'd be a text box with instructions prompting "Read through the rules, and find the word that doesn't fit in the sentence."
> ...


Bad idea.  I've done that by mistake before.


----------



## YayMii (May 31, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about give them a warning "You did something wrong. Try again." when they check it. And if they check it again, well, you know what'll happen.


----------



## Elritha (May 31, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> Is this thread still going?
> The idea isn't going anywhere, and no-one really cares anymore.
> It's about time someone gave it the lock.



Agreed. It's not something to get too worked up over. I don't think the rom requests are too common compared to all the other posts. They can always be ignored and the mods will take care of them, not worth driving away new members.


----------

